# Pearl necklace etc.



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok how to put this.

Lately I have had a thing with cuming on the wife. Just turns me on a great deal for some reason. Thing is I dont think she really cares for it. Always been a little ocd about her hands etc being "clean".

So I guess the question and/or advice seeking portion is this: this hurts my feelings. That whole physical manifestation of my sexuality being "icky" thing.

So just get over it? Am I allowed to have hurt feelings over this? Any way to talk about it? Am I just being an idiot? :scratchhead:

I realize this is a relatively trivial problem in the grand scheme of things. Just figured the anonymity and at times silliness of TAM could help me here.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

ZZ Top 1981

Oops sorry, thought this was a trivia thread.


----------



## Cobre (Feb 24, 2013)

Ever talk about leaving this activity for shower time together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

You are allowed to have hurt feelings. So is she. She's also the one 'taking one for the team' in this situation to make you happy so maybe let her decide how often and when to some degree.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Most women I know do not enjoy having his semen on any part of them ?? A few of my girlfriends even consider him doing anything like this as degrading / insulting and probably stems from too much bad pornography ???

I ...... myself have no issue with it since its nothing a shower or towel won't clean up if it happens land somewhere on ummmmm me  ?? 

It's basically to each their own and sad to say that's how your Mrs feels thus you'd just have to respect her opinion and choice in the matter ??


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cumming on her where--are you only into doing it on her face/neck area, or is anywhere on her body a turn on for you? Would she let you hit her breasts/belly/lower back/butt, and then have you wipe her off with a damp cloth? 

I'm one of those (rare?) women who will happily take a cum shot just about anywhere, but it's certainly not for the squeamish. My husband must appreciate it, because he's always quite the gentleman with getting me cleaned up after.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> ZZ Top 1981
> 
> Oops sorry, thought this was a trivia thread.


Am not familiar with that ZZ Top song. Had to look up the lyrics to see what its about. Pretty sure the songs necklace doesnt come from oysters either.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Do you clean her up and get her a nice drink afterwards? We do that for each other, depending on who did what.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

GettingIt said:


> Cumming on her where--are you only into doing it on her face/neck area, or is anywhere on her body a turn on for you? Would she let you hit her breasts/belly/lower back/butt, and then have you wipe her off with a damp cloth?
> 
> I'm one of those (rare?) women who will happily take a cum shot just about anywhere, but it's certainly not for the squeamish. My husband must appreciate it, because he's always quite the gentleman with getting me cleaned up after.


Never face (would be a turn on though) Mainly breasts, stomach area, vulva, rarely back/butt.

I realize that this is something that to a degree porn has ruined for the average guy. It is now mostly viewed as a mean/dirty thing being done onto/forced onto a woman.

Not a regular porn watcher at all myself, so not sure where the appeal and/or fascination comes from.:scratchhead:

Appreciate advice/thoughts thus far.


----------



## Nikita2270 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't really have any advice but I think your feelings are justified.

I love my partner from the tip of his toes to the top of his head.

There's no part of him that I don't love and there's nothing unclean about what happens during sex. Frankly, I think your wife should be flattered that you want to do this with only her. 

I think sexual hang-ups are silly between two healthy, committed, loving people.

There's pretty much nothing that my partner has ever wanted to try that I haven't enjoyed. If he had dumb hang-ups about natural things that my body did, I'd have a huge issue with that.

Sorry that I don't have any advice to offer but I think what you want is perfectly reasonable...not demeaning at all...and very healthy. I think she's the one with the problem and that she should get over it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Ok how to put this.
> 
> Lately I have had a thing with cuming on the wife. Just turns me on a great deal for some reason. Thing is I dont think she really cares for it. Always been a little ocd about her hands etc being "clean".
> 
> ...




What has she said about it? Is she open to it, if maybe you wipe it off or do it in the shower?

I enjoy my hubs semen everywhere, but I wasn't always this way. We had to slowly work it into our lovemaking. 

Maybe warm her up by cumming on other areas of her body first....IDK :scratchhead:


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Ya know, maybe it's me but given the choice, I would take cumming in a woman's vagina in a heart beat rather than firing one on her face, boob or butt.

What if she said to you that she wants to piss on your forehead because it really turns her on. You going to let her?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

With all do respect, there is a big difference between urine and semen in sex play.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Ok how to put this.
> 
> Lately I have had a thing with cuming on the wife. Just turns me on a great deal for some reason. Thing is I dont think she really cares for it. Always been a little ocd about her hands etc being "clean".
> 
> ...


Is it a shared thing?

I never go on the face except by accident but she loves to watch me cum. Fascinates her for some reason.

Usually go on her tummy/legs.

I don't know if she would be so keen if she just had to lay there.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

over20 said:


> With all do respect, there is a big difference between urine and semen in sex play.


Yer, difficult to work out if you are cumming or going.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I do prefer the cumming not the going..


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Like most bedroom "problems" im sure just talking about it would be the best solution. 

However its the little things Ive picked up on over the years that make me think she is more like 6301 who considers cum more like piss, than 20, gettingit, and elaine who seem to consider it "sexy" or sensual.

While she might not be as harsh as 6301 and think its piss, that icky icky get it off as quickly as possible feeling is definitely there. While I dont expect her to treat it like oil of olay cream, too much icky get it off can be quite hurtful.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Like most bedroom "problems" im sure just talking about it would be the best solution.
> 
> However its the little things Ive picked up on over the years that make me think she is more like 6301 who considers cum more like piss, than 20, gettingit, and elaine who seem to consider it "sexy" or sensual.
> 
> While she might not be as harsh as 6301 and think its piss, that icky icky get it off as quickly as possible feeling is definitely there. While I dont expect her to treat it like oil of olay cream, too much icky get it off can be quite hurtful.


Well, tell her she's hurting your feelings when she acts that way. And if cumming on her always ends up with you having hurt feelings, then maybe it's not worth it. 

But what about the idea of a damp cloth wipe up immediately after? Or could you keep a pack of wipes near the bed? Would this move things in the right direction for you, or is it not going to be enough--you really need her to not feel aversion in the first place? Feeling that way might not be something she can easily control, but she could learn to control her reaction and make her behavior less hurtful to you. But remember--she can't do that unless you're honest with her about being hurt.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Like most bedroom "problems" im sure just talking about it would be the best solution.
> 
> However its the little things Ive picked up on over the years that make me think she is more like 6301 who considers cum more like piss, than 20, gettingit, and elaine who seem to consider it "sexy" or sensual.
> 
> While she might not be as harsh as 6301 and think its piss, that icky icky get it off as quickly as possible feeling is definitely there. While I dont expect her to treat it like oil of olay cream, too much icky get it off can be quite hurtful.


Will she attempt to see your view?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Has she actually been diagnosed with OCD?


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

On the occasions where my wife is giving me a hand job as soon as I finish she runs to the bathroom to wash off as if she has acid on her hands. Part of me finds it funny as I tell her to hurry up and make sure she gets all that evil liquid off her but part of me also finds it a bit hurtful. 

I agree with the OP though, I should probably express my feelings about it fully to her. I could only imagine what would happen if I got her on the belly or legs......


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

How about you sponging her off sensually with a hot hand towel and warm scented water with a couple drops of soap?

If there was just one thing that she could do to make it a better experience, what would it be.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

over20 said:


> Will she attempt to see your view?


Hard to say. Probably pout that its just another way she lets me down in the bedroom. Doesnt handle discussion or percieved critiscism in the bedroom well.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Hard to say. Probably pout that its just another way she lets me down in the bedroom. Doesnt handle discussion or percieved critiscism in the bedroom well.


if you think it's just not for her, i'm sure there's something else that would get you going that would not gross her out. maybe don't force it?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> How about you sponging her off sensually with a hot hand towel and warm scented water with a couple drops of soap?
> 
> If there was just one thing that she could do to make it a better experience, what would it be.


Better experience? Be great if I ejaculated hand soap I guess. :smthumbup: 

The sponging off could help. Its just the gross omg i have acid on me reaction like Soxfan described that is so hard to get past.


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Better experience? Be great if I ejaculated hand soap I guess. :smthumbup:
> 
> The sponging off could help. Its just the gross omg i have acid on me reaction like Soxfan described that is so hard to get past.


it's probably not personal; she just doesn't like the sensation.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Middle,has she actually said she doesn't like it? Can she compromise on some level?


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Middle,has she actually said she doesn't like it? Can she compromise on some level?


or just find another kink? not the end of the world


----------



## GIM003 (Feb 5, 2014)

Middle of Everything said:


> Hard to say. Probably pout that its just another way she lets me down in the bedroom. Doesnt handle discussion or percieved critiscism in the bedroom well.


The thing is that if you really like coming this way, then it is in your interest to find out what you can do to make it better (less awful) for her. It's not the same thing, but my wife has a thing about the "necklace" running down her neck onto the sheets--the solution is a towel. If only your wife's issues can have such a simple solution. If nothing else she can see that you are trying to accommodate her and that it's not all about you.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't mind it at all when my husband does it on me. We both enjoy the visual. Feels warm on my skin. ---


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kimd said:


> I don't mind it at all when my husband does it on me. We both enjoy the visual. Feels warm on my skin. ---


here, here


----------



## MeatTrain (Dec 4, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Ok how to put this.
> 
> Lately I have had a thing with cuming on the wife. Just turns me on a great deal for some reason. Thing is I dont think she really cares for it. Always been a little ocd about her hands etc being "clean".
> 
> ...


I think to say no to such a small request is silly on her part. You're not asking her for anal here. Figure out why she thinks it's icky.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You have every right to be hurt but she also has the right to not like what she doesn't like. 
I know my partner has had past partners that would spit after a BJ and he has told me it offended him which I fully understand, I would hate it if a man reacted that way towards me when giving oral.

As for the body shots, I won't let him do it on my face, the thought really does make me feel yuk. But anywhere else is just fine. I am usually the one that asks for him to cum on me, love it on my arse when we are doing doggie style. But we both like messy sex, just a good match that way. 

You can't really do much about what another person likes or doesn't like. Your wife could however listen to you, be kinder when saying what she doesn't like and be a bit more open to accommodating yours wants, how you do that is a mystery.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm guessing you watch a lot of porn.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

kimd said:


> I don't mind it at all when my husband does it on me. We both enjoy the visual. Feels warm on my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot remember when a guy did NOT want to do this sort of thing with me ?? I guess it goes to show how much porn has affected them because requests were literally any part of my body uuummmmm from head to toe even ?!? 

Being the ummm " nice " person I am ummmm I often complied since I knew it would turn them on even more and did indeed create that visual that guy's enjoyed very much wink wink !!!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

I think porn has a lot to do with the influence of this - but also it had to start somewhere. There hasn't always been porn.

But my question is this..." What makes it degrading?"

I don't get that. It kind of begs the question - you have to already have an attitude about a man's semen to consider the act degrading.

Anyways, I don't see it that way.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't understand why people make such a big deal over a bit of cum. It's not dirt or bugs or anything creep crawly...it's cum. 

The things people choose to make a big deal about sometimes...wow.

I don't care where my husband cums as long as he's getting off and feeling great. I'd probably have some objections if he wanted to cum on my face constantly but not bc it's gross or anything.It would just get dull lol Then again,I orgasm while his face is down there all the time soo....

Point is,there are worse things to be grossed out about.She could have a man who wanted to share all his bodily functions with her or a man who constantly hounded her for anal.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

sparkyjim said:


> I think porn has a lot to do with the influence of this - but also it had to start somewhere. There hasn't always been porn.
> 
> But my question is this..." What makes it degrading?"
> 
> ...


I'm a man, so I can't comment on exactly why some women find it degrading, but I would imagine that it could be because of the links to porn, among other things. I can't imagine ever thinking of doing something like this if I had not seen it elsewhere. I don't think it would ever occur to me!

I think, also, that many women really appreciate having simultaneous orgasms with their partners. Something about being in tune with them. Obviously if the man is pulling out and doing his thing on the woman, it's not exactly a mutual thing.

And, I don't know, but I would think the opposite would be if the woman told you to stop, pull out, and then finished herself off with her hand or something. I'm not sure if I would be insulted or not, but I don't think I'd like that to be a regular thing. I'd be much more into it if my partner used ME to finish, rather than make me do most of the work, then pushed me aside to finish herself.

Now, fwiw, I've never directly talked to my wife about doing this, but I am under the impression that she doesn't mind. I've never done it near her head/face or anything (nor would I, I just know better... lol), but elsewhere doesn't seem to be a problem, on the rare occasion it happens. She did mention to me once a long time ago that her long-term ex didn't always wear protection, and that was normally how it ended up. I've had a vasectomy, so pulling out has never been an issue. But once in a blue moon, I've just found it easier to finish like that, usually because I'm tired, lol. She's never complained, though I do feel like I should ask about this now...! (also, I get absolutely nothing out of finishing that way, I could take it or leave it.)


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

MrAvg said:


> "Thing is I dont think she really cares for it."
> 
> I do not understand why men like to do this it seems degrading to me for me to do this to my DW. But what ever floats your boat. It would seem clear she does not like it perhaps due too OCD. But perhaps just the mess you make bothers her as well.
> 
> She would seem is doing something for you that she would prefer not to do. But she loves you and wants to please you. But at some point there is a limit. You will have to communicate with her as to to what level she can live with, as well as yourself.





sparkyjim said:


> I think porn has a lot to do with the influence of this - but also it had to start somewhere. There hasn't always been porn.
> 
> But my question is this..." What makes it degrading?"
> 
> ...


I think that it becomes degrading when it is done as some kind of power trip by the husband if the wife is not into being overly submissive.

As Scarlet says, it can get old if it is what he wants all the time and, I think, can veer into degrading in these circumstances.

If it is a fun *shared* sexual activity then I can't see a problem. It is something we do on odd occasions and it is always a daytime/lights on activity as she gets a kick out of seeing me shoot.

Incidentally I read somewhere that one of the reasons that they pull out to shoot in porno films is because women like to see this.

Not sure if this is true for all women?


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> MrAvg said:
> 
> 
> > "Thing is I dont think she really cares for it."
> ...


Guilty as charged wink wink !! For me anyways ...... it's a nice turnon seeing him " shoot " ! It's like I'd think to myself ..... " wow I caused that " hhhmm !?!?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Incidentally I read somewhere that one of the reasons that they pull out to shoot in porno films is because women like to see this.
> 
> Not sure if this is true for all women?


ok I'm sorry for the tmi here but you asked LOL 

I like watching him end.I won't go into detail about why.I just really,really like watching him.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

over20 said:


> With all do respect, there is a big difference between urine and semen in sex play.


 Yeah, your right. I went a little over the top with that one.


----------



## BigMrE (Jan 14, 2014)

To me, cumming on my wife rather than in her is kind of exciting as a once in a while sort of thing but not something I would need or want frequently. I don't really get why some gals freak out about semen on their skin, but internally, that's ok.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Does she enjoy you giving her oral? I'm just wondering if she thinks its gross when you pop your head up and have a nice frothy beard of her stuff.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I am having hard time understanding the problem. Sex is about two people making each other feel good. It is enjoying each other. It is not a contest of WILLS to see who gets to do what they want.
> 
> You say you don't think she cares for you cuming on her...have you actually asked? you may be conjuring up issues that do not really even exist.
> 
> ...


Like I said its a very minor issue. Not sure I would classify it as a problem.

There is no contest of wills. Not sure where that is coming from. Guess one could level that at a guy who isnt thrilled with only missionary under the covers lights off. But i digress.

Guess why its for an issue for me is enthusiasm. Many women in this thread have expressed ethusiasm for their SO's cumming on them and sharing and enjoying the explosive male orgasm with said SO.

And it is something I just need to flat out ask her about. Just scared of the token yes I do response coupled with actions that say otherwise.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Thound said:


> I'm guessing you watch a lot of porn.


Not at all.

Have I watched? Yeah but I would imagine I am a monumental lightweight in hours of porn watched amongst men.

Is that where the desire to cum on a woman came from? Maybe. I dont know. Hard to say what parts of most modern adults sexuality is truly hardwired and what is observed/learned.

I would say with 99.9% certainty that what appeals to me about that in porn and likely other things found in porn, is the woman's excitement about it all. (i know this is likely not real excitement on her part ) I dont find it appealing because of domination or degradation etc.


----------



## 4understanding (Oct 23, 2011)

For me going from a previously nearly sexless marriage where ex had the same reaction. ... To my gf now asks me to "cum all over her" is very exciting. Good luck in your efforts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Yer, difficult to work out if you are cumming or going.


There's a vas deferens between cumming and going.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## secret10 (Feb 12, 2014)

Okie dokie, so ya'll are quite funny. I like it once in a while but it would bother me if my dh wanted to frequently. My favorite is the usual way but it's fun other ways too. I tell him it's the best lotion ever and I would choose on me before I would choose my mouth but I do that too because I want to make him happy. When he wants to use the not so typical places too often I normally will tell him that I miss him, he knows what I mean. It does leave me feeling somewhat degraded when it's too often but I don't think it's porn related but more from our stand point on having babies and our beliefs. It's more about Onan spilling his seed on the ground so as to not give his brother a child.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

secret10 said:


> Okie dokie, so ya'll are quite funny. I like it once in a while but it would bother me if my dh wanted to frequently. My favorite is the usual way but it's fun other ways too. I tell him it's the best lotion ever and I would choose on me before I would choose my mouth but I do that too because I want to make him happy. When he wants to use the not so typical places too often I normally will tell him that I miss him, he knows what I mean. It does leave me feeling somewhat degraded when it's too often but I don't think it's porn related but more from our stand point on having babies and our beliefs. It's more about Onan spilling his seed on the ground so as to not give his brother a child.


Okay I went to catholic school for 12 years and I had to look up who Onan was. God killed him for spilling his seed after having sex with his widowed sister in law? Widowed because God killed his brother too? :scratchhead:

Uhhh pretty sure most on here arent concerned about spilling seed and being "Onaned".


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Is that single strand or multi-strand pearls?


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Is that single strand or multi-strand pearls?


Speaking for myself, that usually depends on how long its been since, you know.......uhhh how long its been since I bought pearls? :scratchhead:


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> Does she enjoy you giving her oral? I'm just wondering if she thinks its gross when you pop your head up and have a nice frothy beard of her stuff.


So not only does my wife run to the bathroom to wash her hands off from my cum after a hand job she also won't let me kiss her after I've given her oral. Go figure......:scratchhead:


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Like I said its a very minor issue. Not sure I would classify it as a problem.
> 
> There is no contest of wills. Not sure where that is coming from. Guess one could level that at a guy who isnt thrilled with only missionary under the covers lights off. But i digress.
> 
> ...


Have you asked her yet? I think it's best to get to the bottom of this and hear it straight from the source rather than assuming she doesn't fancy you cumming on her.

For what it's worth, I like my husband cumming on me. He usually says 'I'm gonna cum on your tits' - I really enjoy it. It is a very erotic experience. However if he wanted to do that frequently, it would start to get ho-hum. I like variety.

So, has your wife actually got OCD? Because that will change the game. I find it easy to get up after the act and just jump in the shower. My husband follows soon after.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Pearl necklace? :scratchhead: well I just learned me sumpin' today.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> There's a vas deferens between cumming and going.


:slap::slap::slap:


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

My wife doesn't seem to mind. It is something we do on occasion. In fact, every so often she'll encourage me to finish on her. That's quite a turn on. 

I don't know what porn has to do this, or if it has anything to do with this (why men/me like this). But I have come to appreciate (from a lot of women's views on sex from this board) is that sex is messy - in a good way.

Anyway, sorry that some of your spouses aren't big fans of the body shots.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Middle of Everything said:


> Is that where the desire to cum on a woman came from? Maybe. I dont know. Hard to say what parts of most modern adults sexuality is truly hardwired and what is observed/learned.
> 
> I would say with 99.9% certainty that what appeals to me about that in porn and likely other things found in porn, is the woman's excitement about it all. (i know this is likely not real excitement on her part ) I dont find it appealing because of domination or degradation etc.





Jax10 said:


> I don't know what porn has to do this, or if it has anything to do with this (why men/me like this).


My 2 cents is that porn serves two purposes for men: 

- it's something different from their partner/spouse, and it's voyeuristic

- and (related to this thread) the women are generally very enthusiastic and (seemingly) willing to do anything and everything, which does not necessarily reflect real life.

Hence why some men would like to do things in the bedroom with their partners that they see in movies. It's keeping up with the Joneses, as they say. Unfortunately, imo, many people will base a happy sex life on what others are doing, and because we typically don't see other real life couples having sex, we get this from porn. And boy, those actors look like they're having fun! Therefore, we decide that we require what they're having in our own bedrooms - which is fine, but can also be very unhealthy if you ask me. A healthy sex life is what is comfortable between ourselves and our partners, not what other people are doing. If you gauge your sex life on what others are doing and you're not, that's not a good thing.

Generally speaking, not all real life couples have an enthusiastic sex life, at least not all of the time. Porn is ALWAYS like that. So to many, it's a fantasy life that they're watching. When I was married to my ex, I watched porn a few times a month, maybe, simply because the excitement was lacking in the bedroom. Nowadays, it's a few times a year, tops. It's simply not needed any more.

Also, fwiw, the "money shots" in these movies are not much more than basic film making 101 (if you can call it film making...!) It's a way of ending the scene visually, so one knows that it's over. It's little more than a visual clue.

Setup - confrontation - resolution/climax (ha!)


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> ok I'm sorry for the tmi here but you asked LOL
> 
> I like watching him end.I won't go into detail about why.I just really,really like watching him.


I was cowardly waiting for someone else to post this so I could put up an :iagree: sign. I love watching "it" and I don't mind it anywhere on my body. I just love everything about that part.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

For a short while when we were dating, my wife was not on The Pill. A couple of times we used the withdrawal method with me finishing on her belly. There was something fun about it. Once in a while for variety it would be fun, but the sensation of the O is more intense when finishing in her V or mouth.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Omego said:


> I was cowardly waiting for someone else to post this so I could put up an :iagree: sign. I love watching "it" and I don't mind it anywhere on my body. I just love everything about that part.


 I'll go as far as to say I recently texted DH requesting him to make a gif of the moment for me...


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Thor said:


> For a short while when we were dating, my wife was not on The Pill. A couple of times we used the withdrawal method with me finishing on her belly. There was something fun about it. Once in a while for variety it would be fun, but the sensation of the O is more intense when finishing in her V or mouth.


In her mouth?:rofl: 

Early on she so generously told me one guy did once and it was gross. HINT HINT.

Eventually discussed how very hurtful that was.

Was allowed to. Though magically the mouth stays away near "completion" much more and its hands. And if it ever times right to be in her mouth at moment of eruption? Cant get that mouth away fast enough.

Like I said earlier, I think she would find it hot as hell if I was shooting liquid Dial. (maybe toothpaste for oral?)


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I'll go as far as to say I recently texted DH requesting him to make a gif of the moment for me...


No fair. Women arent supposed to ask such things of their husbands.................right?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> ok I'm sorry for the tmi here but you asked LOL
> 
> I like watching him end.I won't go into detail about why.I just really,really like watching him.


It really surprised me when I learned that my STBW is the same way, and like you she really won't say why...so let me ask you then...is it a reason I should be, or might be bothered by?

Anyway, she was the one who introduced the idea in the first place, and truly enjoys it anywhere, and there have been times where she has asked for it specifically...only stipulation...try not to get it in her eyes...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> It really surprised me when I learned that my STBW is the same way, and like you she really won't say why...so let me ask you then...is it a reason I should be, or might be bothered by?
> 
> Anyway, she was the one who introduced the idea in the first place, and truly enjoys it anywhere, and there have been times where she has asked for it specifically...only stipulation...try not to get it in her eyes...


LOL she probably won't say why bc she probably doesn't know why she likes it. I honestly have NO clue why it turns me on so much. It just looks HOT. When I give him a HJ and he's cumming I almost feel like I'm the one cumming...that's how hot it is to me. My whole body shakes,my skin gets rosy,and I feel lightheaded and breathless. 
Maybe it's bc it's such a visually profound confirmation that I turned him on to the point of no return? who knows.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

SoxFan said:


> So not only does my wife run to the bathroom to wash her hands off from my cum after a hand job she also won't let me kiss her after I've given her oral. Go figure......:scratchhead:


Well at least she's consistent. I think it goes to issues of body acceptance then. She thinks aspects of her body are gross and so aspects of your body are gross too. Its a shame that people acquire this prejudices about body parts/function and hang on to them. All I can offer is not to dwell on the negative.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> LOL she probably won't say why bc she probably doesn't know why she likes it. I honestly have NO clue why it turns me on so much. It just looks HOT. When I give him a HJ and he's cumming I almost feel like I'm the one cumming...that's how hot it is to me. My whole body shakes,my skin gets rosy,and I feel lightheaded and breathless.
> Maybe it's bc it's such a visually profound confirmation that I turned him on to the point of no return? who knows.


Wish my wife saw it this way. Instead of icky icky ewww.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> Well at least she's consistent. I think it goes to issues of body acceptance then. She thinks aspects of her body are gross and so aspects of your body are gross too. Its a shame that people acquire this prejudices about body parts/function and hang on to them. All I can offer is not to dwell on the negative.


My wife is consistent as well. To the point she wont ever self gratify down there because its icky or gross.

Can be very difficult to not dwell on the negative though. We're supposed to get each other icky and gross down there arent we? :scratchhead:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Shoto1984 said:


> Well at least she's consistent. I think it goes to issues of body acceptance then. She thinks aspects of her body are gross and so aspects of your body are gross too. Its a shame that people acquire this prejudices about body parts/function and hang on to them. All I can offer is not to dwell on the negative.


It takes so much time and effort to get over those things. For some people it's impossible. I still have trouble relaxing sometimes bc I'm afraid I smell bad or taste bad. DH will not tolerate hearing me lament about it though. LOL 
He shuts it down IMMEDIATELY "I will NOT have you badmouth my wife's perfect amazing vagina with your nonsense. silence,woman!!"


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Middle of Everything said:


> Am not familiar with that ZZ Top song. Had to look up the lyrics to see what its about. Pretty sure the songs necklace doesnt come from oysters either.


Nope they were never very veiled in the meanings behind the lyrics. 

i.e. "Tube Snake Boogie"


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> LOL she probably won't say why bc she probably doesn't know why she likes it. I honestly have NO clue why it turns me on so much. It just looks HOT. When I give him a HJ and he's cumming I almost feel like I'm the one cumming...that's how hot it is to me. My whole body shakes,my skin gets rosy,and I feel lightheaded and breathless.
> Maybe it's bc it's such a visually profound confirmation that I turned him on to the point of no return? who knows.


What I can see from her physical reactions, they are similar to what you describe. She goes almost orgasmic, and it almost seems like a power trip for her


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

I think it has to do with her own feelings or hang-ups about sex in general, and feeling secure in her own body.

I don't mind my own cum on me, or his cum on me. He doesn't like my fluids on him, and will wipe his hands off mid-coitus when we move from foreplay to sex. It used to hurt me, especially when I find myself to be beautiful and a blessing, and he doesn't seem to feel the same way. But that is his feelings, and they are valid. Just like my feelings are real and valid. 

ATM we're using the pull-out method since we're not using BC but not TTC. So I'm getting pearls showered all over the place, though no face shots, please. Luckily my husband does bring over a towel and wipes it up before I get up. And I shower afterwards, but only because cum dries sticky. 

I agree with the other ladies, there is something intensely intimate when you feel the cum slowly sliding down your body.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Never face (would be a turn on though) Mainly breasts, stomach area, vulva, rarely back/butt.
> 
> I realize that this is something that to a degree porn has ruined for the average guy. It is now mostly viewed as a mean/dirty thing being done onto/forced onto a woman.
> 
> ...


I think the porn part is obvious at first glance but above and beyond that it is likely common on its own ... merits. Primal? 

There was a time I enjoyed this at least occasionally. I would say it was during periods of high T levels. And not a one and done. And the same areas as you.

Some women do show somewhat of a delight in this. I think they feel they achieved something special. But also I think many like a man who is so taken by her that he kinda loses control. That she is so desireable he just cums at the sight of her. My wife would comment during this or intercourse about my intensity. Usually with a joyful and pleased expression. Again this is usually just foreplay.

This all said, cumming inside is the best by far.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't fantasize about buckets of DH's cum just slithering all over my body,just a small FYI for people who read my posts LOL A little load will do ya just fine


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

MysticSoul said:


> I think it has to do with her own feelings or hang-ups about sex in general, and feeling secure in her own body.
> 
> I don't mind my own cum on me, or his cum on me. He doesn't like my fluids on him, and will wipe his hands off mid-coitus when we move from foreplay to sex. It used to hurt me, especially when I find myself to be beautiful and a blessing, and he doesn't seem to feel the same way. But that is his feelings, and they are valid. Just like my feelings are real and valid.
> 
> ...


My STBW produces copious amounts of lubrication and loves feeling it on her, loves sucking it off my fingers, loves me rubbing it on her breasts and licking it off...in short, she enjoys messy sex
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't fantasize about buckets of DH's cum just slithering all over my body,just a small FYI for people who read my posts LOL A little load will do ya just fine


We have sex so much, a little load is about all that ever has time to build up anyway 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

6301 said:


> Ya know, maybe it's me but given the choice, I would take cumming in a woman's vagina in a heart beat rather than firing one on her face, boob or butt.
> 
> What if she said to you that she wants to piss on your forehead because it really turns her on. You going to let her?


My wife has always been a squirter. I have never have had a problem with her cumming on me at all. 

Urine is really something else entirely. It si not the same thing.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> I think that it becomes degrading when it is done as some kind of power trip by the husband if the wife is not into being overly submissive.
> 
> As Scarlet says, it can get old if it is what he wants all the time and, I think, can veer into degrading in these circumstances.
> 
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> LOL she probably won't say why bc she probably doesn't know why she likes it. I honestly have NO clue why it turns me on so much. It just looks HOT. When I give him a HJ and he's cumming I almost feel like I'm the one cumming...that's how hot it is to me. My whole body shakes,my skin gets rosy,and I feel lightheaded and breathless.
> Maybe it's bc it's such a visually profound confirmation that I turned him on to the point of no return? who knows.


Yes, this is what I am talking about. I feel the same way when my wife cums.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> My wife has always been a squirter. I have never have had a problem with her cumming on me at all.
> 
> Urine is really something else entirely. It si not the same thing.


My STBW has only squirted once, but as I said before, she gets REALLY wet...enough to leave a substantial wet spot just with forplay, and it usually ends up all over my face, hands, and where ever else she decides to grind on me, and it doesn't bother me a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DH practically begs me to let him see me squirt LOL I have to explain to him that I have no control over when it happens and when it doesn't. I can always tell when he's trying to make it happen though and it's crazy adorable sexy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't fantasize about buckets of DH's *cum just slithering all over my body*,just a small FYI for people who read my posts LOL A little load will do ya just fine


Thanks for clearing that up Scarlet. 

But remember that men are very selective in what they perceive. Reality be damned.

Ok ... gotta go .......


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH practically begs me to let him see me squirt LOL I have to explain to him that I have no control over when it happens and when it doesn't. I can always tell when he's trying to make it happen though and it's crazy adorable sexy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would be fun. EVERY time Ive tried its too "intense".
From my understanding it can be a very similar feeling to having to pee for a woman. She is beyond paranoid about doing that.

Hell I wouldnt care much if she really did accidentally pee trying for some squirting. Alas. Likely icky gross too.:banghead:


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH practically begs me to let him see me squirt LOL I have to explain to him that I have no control over when it happens and when it doesn't. I can always tell when he's trying to make it happen though and it's crazy adorable sexy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh dear God. Have mercy.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Would be fun. EVERY time Ive tried its too "intense".
> From my understanding it can be a very similar feeling to having to pee for a woman. She is beyond paranoid about doing that.
> 
> Hell I wouldnt care much if she really did accidentally pee trying for some squirting. Alas. Likely icky gross too.:banghead:


That is the sensation but it is not urine. And yes this is a common concern. Most intense / prolific with g-spot attention.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol to quote myself "I can't do it..I'm gonna pee this time if I try I swear" to quote DH "I don't even care. You're so hot just do it...whatever comes out is fine by me" ROFLMAO ok enough tmi from me today I promise!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> LOL she probably won't say why bc she probably doesn't know why she likes it. I honestly have NO clue why it turns me on so much. It just looks HOT. When I give him a HJ and he's cumming I almost feel like I'm the one cumming...that's how hot it is to me. My whole body shakes,my skin gets rosy,and I feel lightheaded and breathless.
> Maybe it's bc it's such a visually profound confirmation that I turned him on to the point of no return? who knows.


Yes, yes and yes. This is exactly how I feel, LOVE it


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Middle of Everything said:


> Would be fun. EVERY time Ive tried its too "intense".
> From my understanding it can be a very similar feeling to having to pee for a woman. She is beyond paranoid about doing that.
> 
> Hell I wouldnt care much if she really did accidentally pee trying for some squirting. Alas. Likely icky gross too.:banghead:


She may not know that you can't pee even if you want to when you are aroused. It's the same physiologic response for men. If she knew that, do you think it would help? 

We have a mattress cover that is waterproof. It looks and feels like the non-waterproof one. Also, you can get a large pad to place over the sheet. It is washable and soft with a waterproof backing.


----------



## daboss (Jan 18, 2013)

My wife loves my sperm. She will save each ejaculation in a jar until she has a whole jar, then she will go lie in the bath tub and tip it all over her body and rub it every where.
Yes I am having you on.
It sounds ridiculous, like some women who jump on these thread subjects and instead of offering advice, proceed to describe to everyone just how THEY like it. Right...
And no, I don't have advice for you here OP I am afraid. If she doesn't want it or will not compromise you will just have to learn to be ok about that or look elsewhere. Maybe suggest an open relationship? Or angle your ...ahem...self and give yourself a nice pearl necklace and matching earrings?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

daboss said:


> My wife loves my sperm. She will save each ejaculation in a jar until she has a whole jar, then she will go lie in the bath tub and tip it all over her body and rub it every where.
> Yes I am having you on.
> It sounds ridiculous, like some women who jump on these thread subjects and instead of offering advice, proceed to describe to everyone just how THEY like it. Right...
> And no, I don't have advice for you here OP I am afraid. If she doesn't want it or will not compromise you will just have to learn to be ok about that or look elsewhere. Maybe suggest an open relationship? Or angle your ...ahem...self and give yourself a nice pearl necklace and matching earrings?


You had me laughing there for a moment...and you also make a great point!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

daboss said:


> My wife loves my sperm. She will save each ejaculation in a jar until she has a whole jar, then she will go lie in the bath tub and tip it all over her body and rub it every where.
> Yes I am having you on.
> It sounds ridiculous, like some women who jump on these thread subjects and instead of offering advice, proceed to describe to everyone just how THEY like it. Right...


Massive eye roll. There has been plenty of advice offered and it's perfectly normal for people to express disbelief at how ridiculous people can be about bodily fluids.

Do a better job of covering up your hater side before you post next time


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I suspect that this would not have found it's way into porn if the basic desire had not been there to begin with.

The problem with porn is probably that it over simplifies things and makes all acts seem perfectly normal ie:

_"We're supposed to get each other icky and gross down there arent we?"_

No, we are not supposed to. Some people do like that, some people do not. 

If your wife will let you do it than consider yourself lucky even if she is just doing it for you. If she does allow it do not take to much advantage because it may make her feel used.

Do not resent her because she is not highly sexual. Porn is OK as long as you keep it in perspective and accept that is a fantasy.


----------



## daboss (Jan 18, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Massive eye roll. There has been plenty of advice offered and it's perfectly normal for people to express disbelief at how ridiculous people can be about bodily fluids.
> 
> Do a better job of covering up your hater side before you post next time


Of course people can express their disbelief at such a thing. As can I. We are all entitled to our opinions positive or negative. This is what this Forum is about 
EYEROLL 

By the way, I feel like it doesn't actually HELP the OP when he/she comes to TAM with a question that is genuinely bothering them and some of the first responses they receive is "Oh I loooove my husbands semen all over me" or something as equally unhelpful and attention seeking.
It certainly ISN'T advice they are offering is it?
Just my 0.2c


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

daboss said:


> My wife loves my sperm. She will save each ejaculation in a jar until she has a whole jar, then she will go lie in the bath tub and tip it all over her body and rub it every where.
> Yes I am having you on.
> It sounds ridiculous, like some women who jump on these thread subjects and instead of offering advice, proceed to describe to everyone just how THEY like it. Right...
> And no, I don't have advice for you here OP I am afraid. If she doesn't want it or will not compromise you will just have to learn to be ok about that or look elsewhere. Maybe suggest an open relationship? Or angle your ...ahem...self and give yourself a nice pearl necklace and matching earrings?


Dosen't it get rancid after awhile??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

daboss said:


> Of course people can express their disbelief at such a thing. As can I. We are all entitled to our opinions positive or negative. This is what this Forum is about
> EYEROLL
> 
> By the way, I feel like it doesn't actually HELP the OP when he/she comes to TAM with a question that is genuinely bothering them and some of the first responses they receive is "Oh I loooove my husbands semen all over me" or something as equally unhelpful and attention seeking.
> ...


Bruce AKA, daboss
You can look at the positive posts from women as an attempt to help and not to boast. 

The responses may seem unbalanced towards the positive because not many women who don't care for it will post. They probably don't think it would be helpful.

However, it might actually be equally helpful for women who don't like it to post. It might help the OP see the other side of the issue too.


----------



## daboss (Jan 18, 2013)

That's rather insightful, thank you Catherine


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

daboss said:


> Of course people can express their disbelief at such a thing. As can I. We are all entitled to our opinions positive or negative. This is what this Forum is about
> EYEROLL
> 
> By the way, I feel like it doesn't actually HELP the OP when he/she comes to TAM with a question that is genuinely bothering them and some of the first responses they receive is "Oh I loooove my husbands semen all over me" or something as equally unhelpful and attention seeking.
> ...


It helps even less for people to come into a thread dictating who they think should respond to an OP and how they should respond.

The OP seems to be bordering on questioning himself, asking if what he wants if OK, he even asked if he is an idiot for wanting to cum on his wife. Those that responded to the contrary are simply showing that it is not a gender issue, that there are women that enjoy this act. I personally said that it would upset me if this happened in reverse, is it OK with you if we commiserate with the OP or is that not helpful either?

If the OP did not want anyone to come into the thread saying that they enjoy this act then he could have said so but he didn't. Being an online, public forum everyone has the same right to post to a thread.


----------



## Dalek Sek (Jul 31, 2013)

I have the same compulsion sometimes. I think it's partly a bit of a power thing. My wife very much prefers it inside her but sometimes I can appeal to her practical side. If it's morning sex and I know she doesn't want to leak all day or if I know we'll be doing it again later and I say I don't particularly want to taste myself, she'll get into it. When I do and she knows I'm going to she gets VERY into it but it's a rare treat.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Middle of Everything said:


> Ok how to put this.
> 
> Lately I have had a thing with cuming on the wife. Just turns me on a great deal for some reason. Thing is I dont think she really cares for it. Always been a little ocd about her hands etc being "clean".
> 
> ...


No you are not just being an idiot and yes you are allowed to have feelings.

It is never a healthy relationship where one person tells the other what they are allowed to feel. 

You want to do something in your marriage bed that doesn't violate your marriage covenant and you are feeling judged by it. The problem is on your wife, not you.

That said, can you do it in the shower? That way she can wash off right away and you can still get your necklace on.

My wife has the same problems with my semen and it hugely affects my desire towards her. She has admitted that she has a 'problem' with my 'mess'--as she calls it. When we agreed we didn't want kids I got a vasectomy. When we started that conversation she said in our counselor's office that she didn't want me to get it if I thought it meant I wouldn't have to wear a condom anymore. WTF!?! I refuse to wear them anymore, except for anal--which hasn't come up since then. 

I would love to cum on her, partly because it would be emotionally bonding to me to have her accept that part of me on her. She still sees it as 'dirty' and 'icky'. When we do have sex she immediately runs to the bathroom and tries to expel as much of my semen as possible before returning to bed. Talk about a big turn off for me. I feel very rejected by my wife.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

committed_guy said:


> Middle of Everything said:
> 
> 
> > Ok how to put this.
> ...


Guy I'm very sorry to hear about your wife's attitude towards semen ummm yours in particular !? Most women I know honestly feels the same way about all seamen so try not to be too , too hard on the Mrs ??

I for one though enjoy everything about semen ...... the warmth , gooeeines , smell and of course the taste wink ! I even don't mind putting my undies back on right after a quickie before heading out hmmmm ! Something so sexy about feeling " him " inside me for the rest of the evening ohhh myyyy !!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------

